# Steering box HELP / Looking for rebuild kit



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Anyone know where to get a Saginaw steering box rebuild kit? It seems none of the major Pontiac parts catalogs do not carry them.

What paint is best to use to repaint the steering box?

Thank you.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Lares corp. Google search .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I got a rebuilt box with the trans am gears for $200. Why do you need a new box? I have my old box sitting outback, was good. You can adjust the play out of it with the middle nut, just don't get it too tight or it will bind.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently got a reman box for my '67 from NAPA (or was it O'Reilly?) for about $138. Just bolted it in and went with it. It works great and doesn't leak!!


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you for all your advice. 

I ordered a rebuild kit for like around $40, but I think I am going to scratch the idea of a rebuild and just purchase a remanufactured steering gear box from Autozone for a $130 (w/ core return) and save my self the hassle. I read about 4 or 5 different articles lastnight on this rebuild and for $130 it is probably worth it to not mess with the rebuild. 

Upon further inspection lastnight while reading the DIY rebuilds, I found a part to be missing that was part of the cap seal where the 4 bolts go. Wonder if this is where it was leaking from, the whole thing is baked with grease and grim and fortified with desert dust and sand from the last 10 years.


----------



## JAYARTER (Feb 3, 2010)

Greetings from Arizona,
Buy the reman box and don't try to rebuild your's, I've never had any luck redoing it myself and most mechanics I know won't do it for the same reason. Jay


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's very, very easy to destroy the imput shaft seal during the rebuild. There is a special sleeve tool that's supposed to keep the splines from destroying the seal, etc. Depends on how much your time is worth and what you enjoy doing. Me, the $130 or so was a no brainer. It was bolt in and go.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah I pretty much decided that route (buy reman) to be the better option. $130 w/ core, can't beat it. The reman unit is a 3.2 turn lock to lock, not sure what my old one was. I'm sure it was the stock unit though.


----------

